# Today's color is red



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2015)

Turned and finished these a few weeks ago, got them buffed out today, the first is African Sumac with some burly figure, Zircote collar, about 7x11. The other is Carob, the top is a piece of Eucalyptus burl, dyed with walnut dye, about 8x12, both finished with lacquer.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 11


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 18, 2015)

Fantastic -- I love the way you made the neck-to-collar transition absolutely smooth in the African Sumac & Ziricote piece.

Can you share your buffing method? I'm never certain how fast to run the lathe, or whether tripoli compound and white diamond -- the "Beall system" -- are the best things to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 18, 2015)

awesome finish barry beautiful works of art

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 18, 2015)

Great turnings! Love the contrasts, the shapes, and the finishes. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 18, 2015)

gorgeous vessels Barry, and like the others, really like your finish, well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Fantastic -- I love the way you made the neck-to-collar transition absolutely smooth in the African Sumac & Ziricote piece.
> 
> Can you share your buffing method? I'm never certain how fast to run the lathe, or whether tripoli compound and white diamond -- the "Beall system" -- are the best things to use.


Thanks Duncan, I would not consider myself an expert on finishing and buffing, but I'm slowly learning what works for me. Lacquer takes the highest shine, but you need to let it cure till it's nice and hard before you buff it. I give it 3 weeks, I use deft rattle can mostly but am starting to use deft brushing lacquer on the first couple of coats cause it builds faster. I steel wool with 4/0 then use tripoli on the buffer. A very good turner who showed me some things when I first started turning, used a buffing wheel directly attached to the shaft of an electric motor which spun at 1720 rpm. His stuff looked great, but I think that is way too fast for lacquer, 800 is more like it, even less if you have sharp corners that will burn-off easy. I have used white diamond occasionally on light woods (gets in the pores of dark woods) but I see little increase in the shine with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 3


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 18, 2015)

Hmmm ... "I steel wool" ... is this just rubbing with a wad of scrunched up steel wool? I always felt too nervous that it would strip through the finish that I'd just spent weeks putting on there (guess it's because my only experience with steel wool is the scouring pads I use to clean the stuff off the bottom of pans after I let it burn )


----------



## jmurray (Aug 18, 2015)

Classy stuff Barry!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Hmmm ... "I steel wool" ... is this just rubbing with a wad of scrunched up steel wool? I always felt too nervous that it would strip through the finish that I'd just spent weeks putting on there (guess it's because my only experience with steel wool is the scouring pads I use to clean the stuff off the bottom of pans after I let it burn )


Yes, 4/0 Liberon brand. That alone will leave a satin finish. If your finish film is thin or not adequately cured, you might rub through, particularly on sharp edges. One more reason to make sure lacquer is fully cured. It helps greatly in leveling and smoothing imperfections before buffing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 19, 2015)

You da man!


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 19, 2015)

I thought you used CA for a finish 

All kidding aside , more works of art Barry ! The finish is unreal !!! I like the elegance of the first piece and the natural look of the second

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 19, 2015)

Wow! Fantastic work, Barry! 

I'm partial to the first one but they are both beauties.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 19, 2015)

Beautiful vessels Barry. Works of art for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 19, 2015)

Those are incredible! Truely works of art! It looks like glass! The finish is unreal!


----------



## Horatio (Aug 19, 2015)

Awesome, very fine work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kayakerjim (Aug 19, 2015)

Gorgeous! I really like the shape & form. And as others have said, the finish is over the top. I can't take my eyes off the first one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

Indeed an outstanding and gorgeous turns Berry, Kudos to you Sir

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 19, 2015)

Great job on both Barry. As said, the finish and blend of two woods in first piece makes for a knockout, and the second one has that natural look that always makes one turn it around and around to see the different faces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2015)

Color me impressed yet again. I'm real picky about wood combos but you nailed both of these. Not sure which one I like best - what a problem to have. Awesome work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 19, 2015)

Excellent Barry. Always enjoy seeing your latest creation. They are always beautiful and awesome works.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 19, 2015)

Both are beautiful and well executed. Everyone has said it all so I'll just my hats off to you.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 19, 2015)

Classy pieces Barry. I do love that lacquer finish too. I've never used it for a turning but may have to start. Top shelf work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

